# Gothic 2  Untoter Dtache



## timobd (5. März 2005)

Ich steh gerade vor dem untoten Drachen und bin am verzweifeln.
Alles was ich vorher bei den Drachen gemacht habe, funktioniert nicht.
Mit nem Dämaon  schaffe ich gerade mal die Hälfte seiner Energie weg zu bekommen.
Die anderen Geschöpfe die ich beschwöre halten nicht mal eine Attacke von ihm aus.
ICh habe keinen Geschwindigkeitstrank mehr und nur eine Dämon beschwörungs Spruchformel.
Achso, ich bin Drachenjäger.
Was habt ihr für Tips?


----------



## Fortumer (5. März 2005)

timobd am 05.03.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh gerade vor dem untoten Drachen und bin am verzweifeln.
> Alles was ich vorher bei den Drachen gemacht habe, funktioniert nicht.
> Mit nem Dämaon  schaffe ich gerade mal die Hälfte seiner Energie weg zu bekommen.
> Die anderen Geschöpfe die ich beschwöre halten nicht mal eine Attacke von ihm aus.
> ...



Du brauchst auf jeden Fall die Spruchrolle "Untote Vernichten", ohne die hab ich des au nich geschafft.


----------



## timobd (5. März 2005)

[Die habe ich, die hat aber nicht gewirkt.
Oder kann es sein das ich zu weit weg stand?


----------



## mr-stalker (5. März 2005)

Geh nah dran und versuchs nochmal ...
Ansonsten würde ich dir empfehlen bleib bei der Eingangstreppe und beschieß ihn (war bei mir kein Problem das Drachenvieh) immer den Attaken ausweichen und wieder schißen .... dauert  aber nützlich und schaffbar ..


----------



## Firen04 (5. März 2005)

timobd am 05.03.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh gerade vor dem untoten Drachen und bin am verzweifeln.
> Alles was ich vorher bei den Drachen gemacht habe, funktioniert nicht.
> Mit nem Dämaon  schaffe ich gerade mal die Hälfte seiner Energie weg zu bekommen.
> Die anderen Geschöpfe die ich beschwöre halten nicht mal eine Attacke von ihm aus.
> ...



Ich hab immer mit dem Dämon mitgekämpft. Als der Dämon hinschlug,  bin ich zum Drachen hin gelaufen und hab ihm einen Schlag aus dem Lauf verpasst. 
---> Danach hat der Drache seine Position gewechstelt. Der Drache kam so nie zum Angreifen (Feuerodem). Ich wiederholte das ein paar Mal und der Drache war nach kurzer Zeit hinüber.

Ich nehme mal an, dass du dndr spielst.
Welches Equitment und auf  welchem Level ist dein Chara?

Mg
Firen04


----------



## MRiehm (5. März 2005)

Firen04 am 05.03.2005 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> timobd am 05.03.2005 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Leute,

also ich bin Paladin und habe den Kerl einfach mit dem Schwert niedergemetzelt.

Hingehen, schlagen, hinterherrennen, schlagen usw.
Wenn du verlezt bist, einfach Treppe runterrennen, komplett heilen und weitermachen.

Nach 3-4 Anläufen hast du ihn locker platt gemacht.

-->>  und nun kommt GOTHIC III.... irgendwann...

Michael


----------



## davied (5. März 2005)

@MRiehm: Ich schätze er spielt das Addon. Dort sind die Drachen im Nahkampf fast unschaffbar da sie sich sehr schnell heilen. Zeit um sich selber zu heilen hat man dort fast garnicht.

Auch Untote Vernichten hilft gegen den Drachen nicht.


Hast du vielleicht Schwarzes Erz bei dir? Damit kannst du für 30sek die Zeit für deine Gegner verlangsamen, aber du kämpfst in Echtzeit weiter.


----------



## timobd (5. März 2005)

[ich bin Drachenjäger, Lv. 39

Ich versuche gerade, nen Dämon zu beschwören und mit dem Dämon zusammen den Drachen zu bekämpfen.
Dabei zieh ich im ca die Hälfte ab.
Wenn ich, nach dem der Dämon tot ist, versuche an ihm vorbei zu laufen trifft er mich immer.
Wenn ich mich heile und Snapperkraut (schneller) futter, hat er sich immer zum teil selbst geheilt.


----------



## timobd (5. März 2005)

davied am 05.03.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> @MRiehm: Ich schätze er spielt das Addon. Dort sind die Drachen im Nahkampf fast unschaffbar da sie sich sehr schnell heilen. Zeit um sich selber zu heilen hat man dort fast garnicht.
> 
> Auch Untote Vernichten hilft gegen den Drachen nicht.
> 
> ...



Genau, spiele dNdR.
Ja, habe schwarzes Erz, wie setzte ich das ein?


----------



## timobd (5. März 2005)

Und noch ne Sache:
Der Drache meint ja ich könne ihn mit der Klinge Beliars nicht verletzten, stimmt das?


----------



## davied (5. März 2005)

timobd am 05.03.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ne Sache:
> Der Drache meint ja ich könne ihn mit der Klinge Beliars nicht verletzten, stimmt das?


Ja, das stimmt. Den Schaden der Klaue bekommst du selbst zu spüren!  

Schwarzes Arz musst du in deinem Inventar einfach essen wie Lebensmittel.
Kombiniere das schwarze Erz am besten mit dem Dämonen.


----------



## Firen04 (6. März 2005)

timobd am 05.03.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ne Sache:
> Der Drache meint ja ich könne ihn mit der Klinge Beliars nicht verletzten, stimmt das?



Das mit der Klaue Beliars stimmt. Die Blitzschläge, die normalerweise auf den gegner herabrasseln, treffen dich selbst, wenn du gegen den Untoten Drachen kämpfst. Wenn du dann ein Problem mit dem Equitment hast, kauf dir entweder eine Waffe bei Benett oder du schmiedest dir nen (großen) Erz- Drachentöter.

mg
Firen04


----------



## Shaddow1502 (6. März 2005)

nimm schwarzes erz, drauf haun.
mein DJ hat den drachen mur mit seinem Bogen nieder gemacht.
beschwör nen dämon, und schiess dazu noch mit dem Bogen, wenn de einen hast.
auch die klaue beliars killt ihn ziemlich schnell. schau aber dass du ihn niedermachts, bevor dein dämon tot ist. ich hab immer nich 2 feuerregen-spruchrollen dabei.... die hauen ihn auf alle fälle um. 
geh mal zu vatras oder milten, die müssten doch noch ein paar solcher killer-rollen im angebot haben....


----------



## MasterChief319 (6. März 2005)

ich hab mich hinter so nen pfahl gestellt wenn da ein untoter ork rauskam hab ich denn niedergemtzelt und ich hab denn drachen mit untote und böses vernichtet beschutet da war nach vier mal oder so abschutten kaputt. ich hab auch nur einen versuch gebraucht danach habs weils so schön war direkt nochmal gemacht und denn so mit dem schwert abgemtzelt da war der auch noch ein paar schlägen kaputt und fertig is doch ganz easy!


----------



## the-pope (6. März 2005)

Shaddow1502 am 06.03.2005 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nimm schwarzes erz, drauf haun.
> mein DJ hat den drachen mur mit seinem Bogen nieder gemacht.
> beschwör nen dämon, und schiess dazu noch mit dem Bogen, wenn de einen hast.
> auch die klaue beliars killt ihn ziemlich schnell. schau aber dass du ihn niedermachts, bevor dein dämon tot ist. ich hab immer nich 2 feuerregen-spruchrollen dabei.... die hauen ihn auf alle fälle um.
> geh mal zu vatras oder milten, die müssten doch noch ein paar solcher killer-rollen im angebot haben....



@shaddow1502:  -->auch die klaue beliars killt ihn ziemlich schnell

man kann den untoten drachen NICHT mit der klaue beliears töten!!! die killt ihn nicht schnell...    das wurde oben mindestens 5 mal gesagt!!! also red nicht von was dass du nicht verstehst.....


----------

